# Hegner



## Chippygeoff (10 Mar 2012)

This will probably sound a stupid question but is it only the Hegner web site that sells Hegner scrollsaws. It would be nice if they were available from a variety of sources as I could shop around for the cheapest price. I personally think they are vastly over priced but having said that you never hear of anyone saying they have a problem with theirs. I don't really want to go to the expense of buying a new one so will watch e-bay for a good second hand one or plum for the AWFS 18. I have lost my confidence in getting another ex-21.


----------



## Mike Wingate (10 Mar 2012)

Quite right. never had a problem. I have upgraded it over the years, speed control, QR knobs, quality blades only. An excellent tool, unlike the Deltas, Axminster versions at school.


----------



## Clockie (10 Mar 2012)

In Britain like America you do not buy the saw from Hegner. They seam to have a system of sole retailer for each country. In the UK it is Technology Supplies or something like that. They are a lot of money for what you get but you can get the spares for every part of it, if your pocket are deep enough. It is certainly one of the better saws but for that money it ought to be.


----------



## Geoffrey (11 Mar 2012)

Hi Geoff i have both Hegner and Awfs 18. Both are exellent.
If i wear to buy now it would be AWFS 18. just on price alone. (hammer) 
The price of AWFS 18 . AS GONE UP over 100. pounds since i got mine in 2007. :mrgreen: 

Geoff


----------



## Chippygeoff (11 Mar 2012)

Thanks everyone for comments and encouragement. My heart is now set on a Hegner having read so many post on various forums. Apparently and besides some parts being made from cast iron the rest are made from aircraft quality aluminium. The hegner I am interested in is £745 when compared to £380 for the AWFS so when I get my refund I will have to add £250 plus another £70 for the foot switch. I have a feeling that if I were to go for the AWFS it would not cope with working 12 hours a day and parts would wear out quite quickly, just my personal opinion. Having said that there is a brand new Hegner on e-bay that has been is storage for five years but never used so may get a bargain there, five days to go.


----------



## Geoffrey (11 Mar 2012)

Hi Geoff the Hegner on ebay as not got quick Tension release on it.
It as got a quick blade change clamp on it but i think you need both.

Geoff


----------



## Clockie (11 Mar 2012)

I do not think you can have zero table inserts for this model. You will have to make your own. If you do a lot of insertion work then this saw will quickly p you off. I find the quick tension release a godsent.


----------



## TRUSTINGGIBBSIE (11 Mar 2012)

I am in Australia and my saw is called a Trupro - but it is exactly the same as your AWFS 18. I have had it now for about 5 years and apart from 2 tiny problems has not let me down at all. I do a LOT of work with it, most of it fretwork so it is mostly inside cutting. I put the Hegner quick release clamp on it and it takes longer to thread the blade through the new hole than it does to re tension the blade and start cutting again. If I were to buy another saw it would be the Trupro again.

Noel


----------



## Chippygeoff (12 Mar 2012)

Hi Guys.

I had another look at the Hegner on e-bay and you are right Geoff it does not have the quick tensioning lever fitted. I am not sure if this can be fitted to the older machines. I know I can get the quick release clamps either from Hegner or from Mikes workshop. Thanks Clockie about the inserts. Nearly everything I make involves inside pierced work so I feel the hegner would be the better choice. I was not sure where I stood regarding a refund but I was on the phone to the fair trading people and after explaining they said I was entitled to a full refund so thats what I will do and then save up a bit more for the Hegner. Thanks again everyone for your comments.


----------



## hawkinob (13 Mar 2012)

Hi,
I would check with Mike that:-
"I know I can get the quick release clamps either from Hegner or from Mikes workshop".
His site doesn't show one, or at least not that i could see.
Bob H.


----------



## Mike M (13 Mar 2012)

Hi Bob,
I am sorry but never sold the release clamps.
FD Mike


----------

